# 10 things never to eat while traveling



## easyrider (Mar 19, 2013)

AARP travel guide suggests that you might not want to eat these items. None of them are anything my group would eat , unless..... you know.. 1 drink to many.

Bill


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 19, 2013)

Uh, are we supposed to guess?  

Let's see....

blood sausage
that kind of Japanese fish that's poison
dog and cat
raw beef, port, lamb
raw eggs
a lot of green apples
prunes
sushi from a gas station


----------



## slip (Mar 19, 2013)

I love blood sausage just before a long flight.


----------



## fillde (Mar 19, 2013)

Eat your heart out.

Eat your words.

Not tasty.


----------



## rhonda (Mar 19, 2013)

Link: http://www.aarp.org/travel/travel-tips/info-01-2013/things-to-not-eat-on-vacation.html


----------



## easyrider (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks rhonda

Sorry, lol, I have to add fresh fish to the list.

Bill


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 19, 2013)

rhonda said:


> Link: http://www.aarp.org/travel/travel-tips/info-01-2013/things-to-not-eat-on-vacation.html



Yup, there's 10 there that I won't fight you for. Go ahead and have my share, too. I'll just sit over here in the corner and starve my tapeworm. (sorry, Bill)


----------



## VegasBella (Mar 20, 2013)

Merely reading that list was bad for my stomach.
:vomit:


----------



## Carol C (Mar 20, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> Uh, are we supposed to guess?
> 
> Let's see....
> 
> ...



Denise you are too funny! :rofl:

The sickest I got was in the 80s when I took trains and buses thru Mexico and got stuck for 36 hrs in a town (I kid you not) called "Sufragio". It translates as "suffrage" but I think they meant something like "women's suferage"...not the suffering I was doing. Oh yeah...they only had squatter "toilets" that amounted to a hole in the floor. All together now... "Ewwww..."


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Mar 20, 2013)

"It seemed like a good idea at the time".


Pickled mango from a roadside stand in Waianae following one too many Primos after bodysurfing in the hot  Hawaiian sun.


Love it, but  next time will buy from somewhere where handwashing was, perhaps, a habit, like a store.


'nuff said. No details.


http://www.honolulumagazine.com/Honolulu-Magazine/May-2006/Savoring-Pickled-Mango/


----------



## laura1957 (Mar 20, 2013)

easyrider said:


> AARP travel guide suggests that you might not want to eat these items. None of them are anything my group would eat , unless..... you know.. 1 drink to many.
> 
> Bill




It would take a whole lot more than 1 drink for me


----------



## csxjohn (Mar 20, 2013)

The escamoles don't sound bad.  The maggot cheese would probably be OK if they didn't keep trying to jump out of the sandwhich.:hysterical:


----------



## easyrider (Mar 20, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> Yup, there's 10 there that I won't fight you for. Go ahead and have my share, too. I'll just sit over here in the corner and starve my tapeworm. (sorry, Bill)





I named it wiwi koekoe and Im so freakin glad its gone.


----------



## persia (Mar 20, 2013)

slip said:


> I love blood sausage just before a long flight.



Black Pudding!  Part of a healthy breakfast.  What's wrong with black pudding?


----------



## persia (Mar 20, 2013)

The sickest I got whilst travelling was in India, when I took a break from backpacking and street food and stayed in a four start hotel.  With street food you can see the preparers and you keep your guard up, in a fancy hotel, you can't see the preparers and you let your guard down.  I get sick just thinking about it.


----------



## slip (Mar 20, 2013)

persia said:


> Black Pudding!  Part of a healthy breakfast.  What's wrong with black pudding?



I thought it was funny when Denise started guessing and put blood sausage on
Her list. My father used to make it for breakfast two or three times a year.
He used to get it at a local Polish Meat Market where they called it Kieska.
My dad used to fry it and then scramble an egg in it. I haven't had it in years but
It wasn't bad. And no I don't eat it before long flights.


----------



## persia (Mar 26, 2013)

Black pudding, bangers, mash and beans, be still my English heart....


----------



## easyrider (Mar 27, 2013)

Hey Persia, is that breakfast ? and what are the things that look like hockey pucks ?

Bill


----------



## vacationhopeful (Mar 27, 2013)

easyrider said:


> ..and what are the things that look like hockey pucks ?
> 
> Bill



Fried tapeworm slices?


----------



## MaryH (Mar 28, 2013)

Those are slices of black pudding.  All he is missing is fried bread.  Actually the mushrooms looks decent.


----------



## jc92869 (Mar 28, 2013)

*HA.*



DeniseM said:


> sushi from a gas station



very funny.....


----------



## gnipgnop (Mar 28, 2013)

You guys are all nuts!!  That's why I love TUG:hysterical:


----------



## litebrite (Mar 30, 2013)

I think there is no right answer here :/


----------



## DanM (Apr 8, 2013)

persia said:


> The sickest I got whilst travelling was in India, when I took a break from backpacking and street food and stayed in a four start hotel.  With street food you can see the preparers and you keep your guard up, in a fancy hotel, you can't see the preparers and you let your guard down.  I get sick just thinking about it.



That was my cousin's theory when he took me to Tijuana years ago. I took one bite of a taco from a street vendor and made a face. "Spoiled?" my cousin asked. "I don't know," I said, "but it's not chicken, pork or beef." He took it from me and bit. "Mmm," he said. "Cat."


----------

